# دروس فديوجديدة حول برنامج catia v5



## imad04 (13 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم اليوم إخواني الأعزاء دروس فديوجديدة حول برنامج
catia v5










أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم ولكنها بدون صوت المهم أن تتعرف الطريقة والخطوات المتبعة 

الروابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869994....net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15868900....net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869088....net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869728....net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15869810....net.part5.rar 


استحلفكم بالله أن تدعوا معي ومع جميع المسلمين 
ولاتنسو الردود لأنها تشجعني على إضافة المزيد​*​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## شريف عادل (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حلم اماراتي (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور الغالي على جهودك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## يوسف التونسي (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمدهارون (26 يونيو 2010)

God pess you, brother
many thanks
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## hamza hamrouni (29 يونيو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rorda (6 يوليو 2010)

A a


----------



## rorda (6 يوليو 2010)

<p></p>


----------



## rorda (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى حبيبى على مجهودك الرائع فعلا كنا محتاجنها جدا </p>
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## rorda (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخى حبيبى على مجهودك الرائع فعلا كنت محتاجها جدا


----------



## بوغالم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

